# Oslo, Norway



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought I would share some the pictures I've taken of the city. Some recent, some less so. 

First lets start with a bunch from last winter. 

1










2 Havnelageret. It was the largest building in the Nordics and the largest concrete building in Europe upon completion in 1921. 










3










4










5










6


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ More pictures from the same winter.

7. Groschgården/ The Grosch building. Drawn by German born architect Bernhard Steckmest and stood completed in 1897. 









8. Tostrupgården/The Tostrup building. Completed in 1898 with a design inspired by what Norwegian architect Torolf Prytz saw on the World's Columbian Exposition in Chicago in 1893.









9


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice shots from Oslo


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks. Some more. 

10. The relatively dense and dark Rådgusgata. The large brick building on the right side dates from 1916. 










11. Old and luxurious. Could also been seen in picture 6.










12. One of the more art-filled facades in the city. 










13. Old apartment complex from the late 19th century.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

More picture documentation of last years winter here in the north. 

14. A castle-like apartment complex from the late 19th century. This is today a hotel. 










15. Somewhat blury picture looking down towards our old main office. 










16. The fortress.










17. One of many building inside the fortress grounds. This one appears to be under renovation.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread....thanks for the beautiful pics.:cheers2:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks. You're welcome. 

18. The old Seamen ship school placed at a hill overlooking the city.










19. Oslo Opera House. Completed in 2008 and won a shitload of prizes. 










20. Looking up Karl Johans gate, the citys parade street. 










21. Looking down Karl Johans gate. 










22. The Norwegian Royal Castle.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

23. A monumental old building in Rådhusgta. This is the same building that can be seen on picture 10. It dates from 1916 and must have felt quite modern when completed. 










24. Just another old commercial building. Dating from 1899 and drawn by Norwegian architect Ivar ****. Like above, It's almost impossible to take a picture from this area without included cars in it. 










25. Grev Wessels Plass.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

26. Walls of the fortress that can be seen in picture 16. Oldest part of the fortress dates from 1299.










27. The path leading around the fortress' walls.










28. A modern building at Tjuvholmen.


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

Cozy stuff.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I enjoyed those. Have you any more? I particularly like the look of The Oslo Opera House.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! 


openlyJane said:


> I enjoyed those. Have you any more? I particularly like the look of The Oslo Opera House.


Yes, I have many more pictures. A few more from the winter and many from the spring and summer. I plan on posting them gradually with one or two photo posts each day. 

However I do not have many picture of the opera house currently. I may take some more in the future, but as of now these two pictures are the ones I got:

29.










30.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ You're welcome. 

31. The neighborhood behind the royal castle.










32. Same as above. 










33. Same as above.


----------



## Silver Creations (Dec 16, 2007)

Great aweful thread with very nice pics! I like Oslo a lot. I was there on the summer 2009 and take two nights on the SAS radison hotel (or Oslo plaza as it´s name is by now) and take also a swim on the pool upstairs on the top of the hotel, it was realy nice!!!  OF


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Silver Creations said:


> Great aweful thread with very nice pics! I like Oslo a lot. I was there on the summer 2009 and take two nights on the SAS radison hotel (or Oslo plaza as it´s name is by now) and take also a swim on the pool upstairs on the top of the hotel, it was realy nice!!!  OF


Thanks for the compliment!

Sadly the area you stayed (around Oslo S) have been completely neglected by the city for some time and I suspect it don't give you the best first impression of the city. Lately we have started on big re-development scheme in an attempt to bring these areas back to their former glory. It was started with the construction of the opera as seen above, and then come the removal of the waterfront freeway, the Barcode development (will post pictures of this later) and will in the future be followed by a new Munch museum, a new main library and general city developments. 

Bottom line is that if you liked your stay in 2009 then you would love a stay now or in the forthcoming future as the many of the citys faults are about to get fixed.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I must admit I didn't know Oslo had got so many 19th century beauties. But above all, the new opera house is stunning! Keep them coming!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks! 

The last pictures from the last winter set. 

34. 










35. The neighboring building to artsy facade in picture 12. Drawn by Norwegian architect Paul Due in collaboration with German born architect Bernhard Steckmest. Completed in 1872.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Summer/spring now.

36. Another one of Ivar Cocks buildings. 










37. Completed in 1896 like it says above the door.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

38. Another angle of the building in picture 4.










39. The streetscape here is lined with these pretty buildings from the late 19th century. 










40. Same as above.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shots of a beautiful city.
designs of some old buildings are unique and one can't see them anywhere else.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks for your comment. And yes, I like to think that we have some unique sights in the city. But then again I'm biased as I live here.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm so impressed with the progress in Oslo the last few years. The city is booming with buildingprojects and will look quite different 10 years from now :banana: The skyline is just gonna be out of this world  Thanks for sharing Cairo


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Indeed. The city is basically a construction site at the moment, but think there are some very nice projects either currently going up or being proposed. And not only highrises mind you. 

Like I said the city is currently putting a lot of effort into removing some of the less desirable parts of the inner city. In additional to all the projects posted below comes extensions of the metro and tram lines, renovation of squares and streets, various infill projects in and around the city, renovation of our historic buildings, and things like a new gondola connecting the city with the hills around it. 

But this tread will mainly focus on the older and already completed part of the city.
 

Here are example of just a few of the projects going on:

New main library (proposed):









New Munch Museum (proposed, quite controversial building that have been labeled as a "ugly wall". I for one like it):









Tjuvholmen (under construction):









Logo Tower (approved, will soon start construction):










Krystallklar highrise. Proposed, I want to extend it in height (if that is something you support then click on the link in my signature):










New central station (proposed, not sure I'm feeling the highrise):









Snøhettas Icemountain (under construction):









Sørenga (under construction):

















Just to mention a few ....


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ just signed in on the Krystallklar highrise 

I love the New Munch Museum proposel - cool building.

Snøhettas Icemountain reminds me a bit of Bella sky hotel in Copenhagen


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

If even half of those new projects come to fruition - it would be fantastic. Some interesting and innovative proposals.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks for your comment! 

Most of those projects will get built. Some details may be changed though. The only thing that there is some uncertainty about is the Munch museum as that have met huge protests from some people in the city. A couple of the projects are even currently under construction. This is how Tjuvholmen as pictured above currentl looks like for instance: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873494&page=4


:yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Very exciting times for the city - thanks for sharing mate. I have enjoyed this thread immensely :colgate:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks. I'm fan of your tread too btw! 

I will post more updates in the future too, although I sadly won't be able to that in the coming week. But the week thereafter on the other hand ...


----------



## mjoks007 (Aug 23, 2008)

Great thread!


----------



## suer (May 19, 2005)

I have visited Oslo this September again and stayed in a hotel in the strict city centre. I must say, unlike the other parts of the city, Oslo's city centre is quite depressive. There are many beggars and junkies on the streets whole day long. Also buildings are in poor shape many of them being deserted with windows broken or covered. Same concerns streets, pavements and small architecture. 

In my opinion this is mainly bcs there are actually no people living in the city centre - I even tried to count apartment buildings but could not find more than 5-10. I could not understand how can it be so in so well planned and rich metropolis. This also results in not so many stores and restaurants there, of course besides the closest proximity to the Karl Johans gata. In the night most of the streets are dark and empty, especially the quarter from Mynttgata to Karl Johans gata. 

Galro, can you provide any background for this situation? Was it always non-living district? If not, when it became such one? Are there any plans to redvelop the city centre and bring residents there?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

suer said:


> I have visited Oslo this September again and stayed in a hotel in the strict city centre. I must say, unlike the other parts of the city, Oslo's city centre is quite depressive. There are many beggars and junkies on the streets whole day long. Also buildings are in poor shape many of them being deserted with windows broken or covered. Same concerns streets, pavements and small architecture.


Depends on where you are. If you just spend your time around the central station and the surrounding areas, then I agree that the city can appear quite depressive. I do not agree with however that this is representative for the whole city as such. I think the majority of the city is very pretty but we do indeed have some areas that need work. Follow this tread and see if you agrees with me. 

I can however see how these areas don't give you the best first impression. But trust me: There is more to the city than this. I will mainly focus on this "more" here. 

As for the beggars: Yes, I agree. However many of the beggars are of Romanian/Eastern European descendant who have heard that everything is so wonderful here in this country. It's not prohibited to beg in the street (and I don't think it should be either) and social care systems aren't for foreign residents, so I'm not completely sure what we could do about it. :dunno: 




suer said:


> In my opinion this is mainly bcs there are actually no people living in the city centre - I even tried to count apartment buildings but could not find more than 5-10. I could not understand how can it be so in so well planned and rich metropolis. This also results in not so many stores and restaurants there, of course besides the closest proximity to the Karl Johans gata. In the night most of the streets are dark and empty, especially the quarter from Mynttgata to Karl Johans gata.


Well planed? Are you sure you was in Oslo? The city grow rapidly during the 19th century and buildings popped up everywhere without any control what so ever. It's not well planed by any stretch of imagination. 




suer said:


> Galro, can you provide any background for this situation? Was it always non-living district? If not, when it became such one?


If you are talking about the whole city, then It isn't what I would call a "non-living district". Spend your day at St.Hanshaugen, Majorstua, Frogner, Grunerløkka, Vålerenga, Kampen, Sagene, Torshov etc. and see if you agree with me. All these areas triumph Kvadraturen (which is what the quarters around Karl Johan is known as) in size alone not to mention when they are all being put together. 

The reason Kvadraturen is somewhat dead however is simple: It grown into a american style downtow during the 19th and 20th century. This meant that all the old apartment buildings were demolished and replaced with modern (at the time) office buildings, banks, museums and similar stuff. Also add a waterfront freeway constructed post war to serve the newly built suburbia. I didn't results in a very lively place, but it gave us some fantastic architecture.
Some of these old buildings have been or either currently in the proses of being turned into apartment buildings, which will hopefully boost some life into it. 



suer said:


> Are there any plans to redvelop the city centre and bring residents there?


Yes there are. The freeway that occupies our waterfront is currently under demolishing. The space left after this freeway will be used to build our new library and student housing, like shown above. Here is also a render showing the student buildings (opera at the left):









These apartment buildings is currently under construction behind the opera:









And:









Sørenga as presented above will be constructed on a pier sticking out behind the opera. This will only consist of apartments (800 of them) and some shops:


















And renovations of some of the streets is planed, like this render shows:










But I can understand where you are coming from. But next time take a longer walk inside the rest of the city past these areas (that actually are quite small in comparison to the rest) and I think you will realize why some like the city.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## suer (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for your explanation. The downtown development in the XIX century must have indeed been very rapid to get such an effect. 
I mentioned I liked the city. And I have visited the other areas which were very lively and friendly:cheers: I was also on the islands in the bay and loved how people were unwinding there.
What is most important the plans you posted seem promising. The idea of putting the freeway underground (underwater in fact) is marvelous and the whole waterfront should be stunning soon.



Galro said:


> But I can understand where you are coming from.


That is an interesting point, what do you mean by that? 



Galro said:


> But next time take a longer walk inside the rest of the city past these areas (that actually are quite small in comparison to the rest) and I think you will realize why some like the city.


Your answer seems for me unnecessarily defensive as I did not intend to say Oslo is depressive as a whole. I haven been to dozens of cities in Europe and especially love Nordic cities (I used to live in Stockholm) and this contrast you can find in Oslo is very unique in a negative way. That, of course, does not mean I do not like Oslo (again let me say I like it a lot). It is more a matter of concern, as for most visitors the mentioned areas are the first they meet. And the first impression is priceless.
And you know, for an urban fan, district without mixed functions is always painful, especially when it is a representative one.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

suer said:


> Thanks for your explanation. The downtown development in the XIX century must have indeed been very rapid to get such an effect.


Oslo was just a small village prior to the 19th century. It was first in 1860 the city begun to grow. It was during this period Europes fastest growing city and was close to overtake Stockholm as Scandinavias largest city when the property bubble bust in 1899. Many immigrants moved to the city during the boom years and among them many architects, which have resulted in the Oslos large diversity in the architecture with some buildings draw by Swedes, many by Germans, some by Italians and of course some by our own Norwegians. But the other side of the coin is that the city is basically built on 19th ideals with a downtown were the trading happened and few lived in, western suburb that all the rich lived, and eastern suburb with factories and where the poor workers lived. 

Here is btw a graph showing the population through times:










suer said:


> What is most important the plans you posted seem promising. The idea of putting the freeway underground (underwater in fact) is marvelous and the whole waterfront should be stunning soon.


The waterfront already looks much better than what it did just five years ago. We have gotten the opera which have helped it a lot, but we also have this new museum that is currently under construction which is lovely imho: 









I'm looking forward to when all of it's completed. 


suer said:


> That is an interesting point, what do you mean by that?


It's just a expressions. It means that I understood your point. 



suer said:


> Your answer seems for me unnecessarily defensive as I did not intend to say Oslo is depressive as a whole. I haven been to dozens of cities in Europe and especially love Nordic cities (I used to live in Stockholm) and this contrast you can find in Oslo is very unique in a negative way. That, of course, does not mean I do not like Oslo (again let me say I like it a lot). It is more a matter of concern, as for most visitors the mentioned areas are the first they meet. And the first impression is priceless.
> And you know, for an urban fan, district without mixed functions is always painful, especially when it is a representative one.


I didn't intend to sound defensive. I live here and I'm quite aware of its shortcomings. I think most people are, which is why we are now using so much money to try fix a few of these wrongdoings. I do however think that many overestimate the so-called problems. I can understand that I gives a bad first impression, but behind this facade is actually a very nice looking city that is very pleasant to live in with some very good pieces of modern and old architecture.
:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The new developments in Oslo look tremendously exciting. 

I love the waterside situation of the city.

My city, Liverpool, has also suffered from negative, fleeting first impressions at key arrival points. 

People really need to spend a good time exploring a city and its suburbs before reaching conclusions.

Oslo looks great to me!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Taken today:

79. A grand old apartment complex. 










80.










81. There are four of these boxes standing after each other in additional to the tower building as shown above. 










82.










83.










84.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

More of the same complex.

85.










86.










87.










88.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The details ...


89.










90.










91.










92.










93.










94.










95.










96.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

that new development under construction is magnanimously impressive - 
the designs are really iconic.
the old section of the city has that unique charms.


----------

